# So...the 922 is finally coming out. How many "sling" feeds does it support?



## klingonscum

I'm just curious as to how many "sling" feeds the 922 supports? To restate: say I've got the 922, and the TV it's directly hooked up to is watching one show (live). Then I get on a PC in my house and "sling" a second live show to it. Can a second PC get "slung" a recorded show while the main TV and first PC are watching the two live shows? How about a third or fourth PC? Or is this essentially just an HD DVR with single HDTV outputs that has the capability of sending a second video feed over the 'net to another video output device (but only a second - not a third, fourth, fifth, etc)?

I'm curious because once upon a time, I had BeyondTV set up on an HTPC, and had 3 other PCs in my house running BeyondTVLink which essentially meant my DVR was supporting 4 simultaneous shows (although only two of them could be live since I only had 2 HD Tuners in my HTPC)...I've really missed that capability since switching to DISH and it'd be cool if the 922 supported it.


----------



## P Smith

It 1:1 connection.


----------



## P Smith

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=175024
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=153888


----------



## klingonscum

Ah well... So far it looks like the only subscription TV provider out there then that does what I want is AT&T's UVerse, and that's not an option out in the boonies where I live. These guys are seriously missing the boat - they could easily set up an "iTunes" type model where you pay a monthly fee to "activate" a client PC that can the receive and display streamed content from your DVR - heck, the hardware's fully capable of it now, it's just lacking software. And with an "iTunes" type model, they'd have full control with DRM. And they wouldn't have to provide any hardware either, nor send installers out as it could just be a simple software download and installation.


----------



## insimbi

So I just found out that the 922 is only a single tuner, not a duo like the 722?! That sucks. I'll wait for the next revision.


----------



## prm1177

insimbi said:


> So I just found out that the 922 is only a single tuner, not a duo like the 722?! That sucks. I'll wait for the next revision.


It is a dual tuner. However, the TV 2 outputs only supports the integral Slingbox. I suspect the internal CPU could not support 3 concurrent streams (which is what you would have if the Sling, TV1, & TV2 outputs were active). That's a lot of bandwidth.


----------



## insimbi

prm1177 said:


> It is a dual tuner. However, the TV 2 outputs only supports the integral Slingbox. I suspect the internal CPU could not support 3 concurrent streams (which is what you would have if the Sling, TV1, & TV2 outputs were active). That's a lot of bandwidth.


Well, yes it's technically a DUAL tuner, but the Slingbox is the 2nd one. I was hoping they could have a dual tuner like the 722 with the addition of the Slingbox as well.

I have a Slingbox with my 722 now and it works great - so why can't they just do the same for the 922?


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Based upon what I've been reading...

The 922 is a dual tuner (2 SAT) box or 4 tuner (2 SAT + 2 OTA) if you add the optional OTA module.

The difference between it and a 722K seems to be... that it does not support TV2 output to a different room in "dual" mode like the 722k... but rather the "TV2" output in "dual" mode is actually for Sling.

So...

722K = Single mode with PiP or dual mode for 2 rooms
922 = Single mode with PiP or Sling mode for 1 room and 1 place-shifting

Or at least that is how I'm reading the info posted so far.


----------



## jkane

Why can't the 2nd TV output mirror the sling output instead of the TV1 output! That's just stupid! I see many more people wanting it the other way around.

Foot, meet bullet!


----------



## Stewart Vernon

jkane said:


> Why can't the 2nd TV output mirror the sling output instead of the TV1 output! That's just stupid! I see many more people wanting it the other way around.


Why can't it? I don't know. If the receiver is what it said to be, I can't think of any technical reason.

Your guess then is as good as mine as to why they would decide not to if it is technically possible.

Though if I take a guess... purely a wild guess... I wonder if it has any relation to the dual-mode takeover issues. They don't want TV2 taking over TV1 in dual mode... maybe they don't want TV2 and Sling to be fighting it out either.


----------



## P Smith

Could we purge the 3 922 threads together ?
Info spreading .. Questions repeating ...


----------



## saberfly

I was told today over dish network tech chat by someone who seemed to know what they were tlaking about and sounded like they were actually using a 922 when i was asking questions that when you sign in to sling and start a feed, the RCA and coax mirror what is being slung. By this explanation you could use your computer as a remote to control TV2 seperate programming. I have a DVD recorder now on my 722 hooked to TV2 RCAs so i dont have to watch what im recording. He said it would still work this way i would just use my computer as the remote for TV2. He guaranteed me the coax and RCA on TV2 would output what you are slinging. Once signed out, all you can do is mirror TV1 on coax. Im hoping someone has tried this since it is important to me that this is true before i jump in. Please let me know. I actually saved the chat session in my email if anyone would want to see it. Im pretty convinced he is right, he sounded knowledgeable. Please let me know.


----------



## phrelin

saberfly said:


> I was told today over dish network tech chat by someone who seemed to know what they were talking about.... He said it would still work this way i would just use my computer as the remote for TV2. He guaranteed me the coax and RCA on TV2 would output what you are slinging.


If he comes to your house and makes that work, let us know as that isn't supposed to work according to everything I've read here.


----------



## n0qcu

jkane said:


> Why can't the 2nd TV output mirror the sling output instead of the TV1 output!
> Foot, meet bullet!


*That is exactly what it does WHEN you are slinging from the receiver.* When not slinging the 922 then switches back to single mode. It is done this way to avoid have someone using TV2 and having some one take control away from them by slinging into the box.


----------



## jkane

Then why even have a second output? What happens when I want to watch on the second TV and someone suddenly turns the sling control off (or what ever the term would be)? It still makes no sense to make it act in such a weird way. It's taking two steps backwards.


----------



## GrumpyBear

jkane said:


> Then why even have a second output? What happens when I want to watch on the second TV and someone suddenly turns the sling control off (or what ever the term would be)? It still makes no sense to make it act in such a weird way. It's taking two steps backwards.


Sling control doesn't just get turned off. Sling is a mode, when a remote device wants to View the system goes into Dual mode, to have 2 seperarte video streams, one stream local on TV, and the 2nd stream is the remote device. Sling control is turned off when the remote device disconnects. Now a remote device could be bumped off by another device, but there is a warning saying device x is already viewing, do you wish to discconect them?

The entire points is having 2 independent HD streams, instead of one HD and one SD steams. You can mirror TV1 via coax or HDMI/Component connections, but that is the same video stream, not 2 different and independent streams of either recorded or Live TV.


----------



## jkane

So is there or is there not a video 2 port on the back? If it's still SD (ala the 722) is it RCA, RF, or some other physical format?

Does it mirror TV1, or the Sling?

What I am hearing is that it flips around for what it mirrors. Or, maybe the physical port is not even there. That would make the most sense.

If there is a port, and it mirrors the sling when it is in use and goes to single mode when not in use, then what does the person watching TV2 see? Do they watch what the sling user is seeing until they stop (what ever that means) and then suddenly they are watching what TV1 has on it? This just makes no sense! If there is no control for TV2, then why have a port for it at all?


----------



## phrelin

The back appears to be essentially the same as a 722k. But we note that all the TV1 output ports are "hot." And, on the 622/722/722k in dual mode we note that TV2 can be "hot" on the TV2 outputs and the coax. But on the 922, while their are, indeed, RCA composite video/audio outputs, they aren't "hot."


----------

